# Kirkland glucosamine



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

If they're the ones I have it's actually 1500 per dose which is 2 pills. I give one pill or 750mg & Dalton is about 67lbs. I actually cut the pills in half & stick them to a glob of peanut butter on a spoon & he just licks them off & eats them


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Dalton's mom said:


> If they're the ones I have it's actually 1500 per dose which is 2 pills. I give one pill or 750mg & Dalton is about 67lbs. I actually cut the pills in half & stick them to a glob of peanut butter on a spoon & he just licks them off & eats them


oooh it's 1500 per dose.:doh: PB is a good idea! The ones I was using before were from Trader Joe's and meant for canine consumption. I didn't have to trick him to eat it!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

My old guys get 1500mg a day. The younger guys 750mg that. So one pill a day, half am half pm My vets have always recommended double dosing the first week to get the levels up. I put it in their food bowls at dinner time and they eat it!


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*I get mine from Costco.*
*Its called ( Triple Flex )*
*They have in them.*
*( Glucosamine 1500 mg )*
*( Chondroitin 800 mg )*
*( MSM 750 mg )*
*I give her 1 caplet each morning.*


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> My old guys get 1500mg a day. The younger guys 750mg that. So one pill a day, half am half pm My vets have always recommended double dosing the first week to get the levels up. I put it in their food bowls at dinner time and they eat it!


 If you give him 1500 mg a day how many pills do you give him. Mine says 1500 is 3 pills a day, but I've been giving her only one a day, should she be getting more?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I am retarded. I bought Vito glucosmine with MSM but no chondroitin. What is the benefit of having the chondroitin?
*
*


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

msm is sulfur & very bitter...they should take them back though.

our girls get Gluc/Chon twice daily. our pills are 1500mg in 3 pills. they each get 2 a day (1 with each meal) no tricks, just tossed in their bowl of kibble along with a fish oil capsule & Blush's fiber powder.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, I don't wanna freak anyone out here... 

I got some of this from the Vet about 2 years ago for Comet. He was 10, and doing fine, but you could tell his age was catching up with him.

A week or so later we had the "$2500 would not eat for 10 days all tests negative exploratory surgery showed nothing started eating on day 11 like nothing ever happened" incident.

Do we know where this stuff comes from? I've never been able to find it on the label. I'm sorry, but unless I can be ****** sure something edible doesn't come from China it doesn't go near my family or animals.


----------

